# I hate posting in here



## kathy5 (Sep 19, 2008)

short & to the point I wiil explain later in grater deatil


cocoa died today around 7:30 am we are all very sad in the libby house
Megan is taking this relly hard after loosing twitter just last month( twitter was a budgie )

hop free cocoa bean you will be missed very much



he wou;d of been 2 in november


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Kathy I'm so sorry. Cocoa was such a beautiful bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge Little Guy.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh dear hun - I'm so sorry 

Cocoa was such a beautiful bunny - He was loved and he knew it. 

I'm here to talk 

RIP - Binky Free Little Cocoa Bean 

Forever in our hearts :hearts

:rip:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG not Cocoa!:tears2:

I loved seeing his pictures so much. I even went out and bought Weeble Wobbles because he looked so happy playing with them.

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are withyou and your family. Binky free, Cocoa. :rainbow:


----------



## kathy5 (Sep 19, 2008)

thank you



he was fine all week up until last night when I noticed that he was *lethargy*

*and not moving*



*I thought he had gas so I gave him some gas med and made him hop around for a bit but after he went into to his tube where he became un responsive & very quite*



*but today he was found on his side & breathing very heave his nose ws not moving hardily at all a few minutes later he was still*


----------



## JimD (Sep 19, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

...binky free little guy...

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no 

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose them, and when there are children involved it's even worse. Then to have a bunny so young........ well...... it's just the worst I think.

RIP Little one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so sorry. I loved watching Cocoa.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 19, 2008)

RIP Cocoa :bunnyangel:

So sorry for your loss Kathy.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 19, 2008)

He was a beautiful bun, well loved by your family. 
A short, but sweet life.:tears2:

Binkie free, Cocoa!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I am in shock! Not Cocoa!:sad: I'm so sorry Kathy, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. It's so hard when it happens so suddenly. The same thing happened with Angel. I'm here if you need to talk.

I hope Megan will be okay with this very soon, poor thing.

So young, so unfair...:bigtears:

RIP Cocoa :rainbow:


----------



## BSAR (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh no, not Cocoa! :in tears:I am so sorry Kathy.

Cocoa was such a cute bunny, I loved seeing his pictures. 

:rip:RIP Cocoa you will be missed greatly. Binky free.....:rainbow:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh my, im so sorry.
Binky free buddy.

xoxo

Prisca


----------



## polly (Sep 21, 2008)

He was a beautiful rabbit :hug:to you all


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so sorry about Cocoa.

R.I.P. Little guy 

Jan


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Coco. 

Coco was such a beautiful little boy. 

R.I.P Coco. :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was such a sweet, adorable bunny. I hope you and your daughter can heal from this. Remember that he knew he was very dearly loved. Binky free, Cocoa. :rainbow:


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss of Cocoa, he was obviously much loved by you and your family :rose:

Hop around at the Bridge,handsome Cocoa :brown-bunny.

Love fom
Jo xx


----------

